# How many times a day do you have to go to the bathroom?



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hello,Unfortunately, my IBS-D has become worse since a few months back (I have had IBS-D for almost 15 years now, but I had managed to live a "normal" life though without any good help) and I feel now that I really need to control over this situation. After reading the positive effect of Imodium in this site, I have now decided to try it hoping that it can be help to control my IBS-D. My question to those who have used Imodium for a long time is how many times per day you usually go to the bathroom when you are taking Imodium and when it works well. I usually go to the bathroom at least 2-3 times at morning and several times more during the day time (even when my stools are not that loose and seem to be quite normal!). I am so tired of this bathroom visit and I wish if I needed to do that only once or twice... It has been really problem with this when I am at my work or lecturers at the University...


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

When im taking immodium i go only once per day. On bad days i can go as much as 6 times per day w/immodium. Then when i dont have any pills left on a bad day i lose count cause im so pissed at going to the restroom. My first BM is usually in the morning and sometimes in the evening for a normal day w/immodium. When i was in college i had to take a lot of immodium to get through the day and thank God it still works. I also take a lot when i go to seminars and workshops for my career.


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to try this Immodium and see what happens. I'm going too many times a day to count. It's very frustrating! I'll keep you all posted. It's always good to hear what others are trying. Good luck and take care, Cynthia


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

It seems when I am having an attack nothing will help...the key is once it starts it will not stop. The first BM is ok,,then 5 min later you have to go again and now Iknow I am living in hell for the rest of the day>>8-10 times is normal for me on a bad day. How can you stop that first bowel movement??? Even on a good day , about 3.


----------



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

I went through a month of bad IBS-D. Going 3-4 times in early am hours starting at like 4am! The I'd get up and go more after 8am! A total of 7-8 bms a day sometimes! I was told to take 1/2 immodium at night and 1 whole tablet in the morning. It stopped for about 2 weeks, but unfortunately has returned again this week. I too, am so tired of the bathroom trips. I hate to eat because I know it's going to go straight through me. I'm losing weight and have to struggle to maintain it. When I take the immodium, it does slow me down some, but something will trigger it and I can't seem to find out what. I take Rubinol for the IBS and Lexapro for panic attacks. These are new rxs, which I've been on about 3 weeks now.I'm considering calling the GI doctor back next week, because I just don't think this is IBS.....I'd feel better if I had some upper GI tests done!


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Thank you for your warm responds. This is the third day since I started using Imodium and it has worked great so far. One thing IÂ´m worried about is that my stomach can be used to have Imodium constantly and that the effect of this tablet can be weaken gradually. I have read other topic on Imodium and it seems that there are many people who have used Imodium almost everyday over 10 or 20 years, so maybe I donÂ´t need to worry about it, I donÂ´t know... I really just want to be able to control my situation as long as possible.IÂ´m so sorry to hear that many of you have had much severe D even at very early in the morning... I really hope that we can find some way to control it.I have now started easier form of Yoga and Qigong. I have heard that they are helpful for relaxing and finding yourself (your inner calm side) when you are having a very stressful life. We will se if they can help to some extent... I really hope so


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I have had bad D from one time a day to, I kid you not 35 times in one day. I couldn;t even get off pot a few times. I ended up with an emergency colonoscopy. Found nothing but a few pylups(spelling).I hate days of D.


----------

